# exhaust hanger kit



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I'll fit soon brand new mufflers on my 65 GTO;
does anybody have a picture which shows how the hangers are fitted, on muffler and tail pipes?
my actual fitting is a kind of McGyver mess!


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the top brackets mount behind the mufflers they mount to the edge of the frame crossmember with two bolts. the small brackets mount alongside of the rear frame rails with one bolt, the thin style clamps are used to attach the tailpipes to the smaller brackets, there are also similar thin style clamps used to mount ornamental tailpipe extensions (tailpipe tips).


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

yes, I had figured out more or less the location, but I don't understand the two rubber bands, one vertical and one horizontal;


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the rubber mtg flaps follow the contour of the frame crossmember. Each of the mounts is a mirror image of the other, & can only be bolted up one way. I will be back in building in an hour & can look under a car & note if the flat horizontal flap mounts on the inboard side.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

ok, if you can take a picture , even better;
cheers


----------

